# ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة



## مريم ماهر (2 يونيو 2009)

*ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

ترنيمة " ارفع عيونك للسما " للشماس أسامة سبيع
كلمات رمزى بشارة – الحان سامح عبيد
الترنيمة من شريط " صرخة قلبي "
ترنيمة فعلا جميلة جدا وهتعجبكم اااااااااااااااوى 

*لتحميل الترنيمة أوديو :*

http://www.4shared.com/file/109235509/14a7a026/___online.html

*وده الفيديو الخاص بالترنيمة وهو أحدث فيديو للشماس أسامة سبيع :*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAxWS7NcTY8


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

*شكرا اختي علي تعبك
ربنا يعوضك
وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

*مييرسى ليكى يا مريم
جارى التحميل........
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

شكرا على الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Kerya_Layson (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

ترنيمه جمله فعلا....ربنا يباركك


----------



## bright (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

جاري التحميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## mina_pato (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

_*thanks alot​*_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

ميرررررررسى بجد يامريومة عالترنيمة 

تصدقى كنت فعلا لسه هبحث عنهاااااااا 

دخلت لقيتك منزلاها بجد بجد ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## ayman adwar (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

جاري التحميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

مرسي يامريوم علي الترنيمة 
جاري التحميل 
ربنا يعوضك حبيبتي
​


----------



## باشق مجروح (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

شكرا على الترنيمة الروعة ​


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*


----------



## ماريتا (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

*ميرسى كتييييير حبيبتى*
*وجارى التحميل للترنيمة*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## ماجد الديرى (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## new.heart (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

*ميرسى ليكى*

*ترنيمة روعة بجد*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

قولي لأسامه فادي زعلان منك علشان أنت عملت حاجة جامدة أوي كدا وأنا معرفتش
​


----------



## مريم12 (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

*ميرررررررسى يا مريم 
ترنيمة جميلة فعلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ENG BESHOY (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

ميرسي علي الترنيمة


----------



## god love 2011 (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة  معزية جدافى وقت الضيقة اسمها "ارفع عيونك للسما "للشماس اسامة سبيع ترنيمة روووووووووووووعة*

*ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر على الترنيمه
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------

